# The "Boler" slingshot



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

This one is one of my all time favorites.

This is my original Boler I got back in 1967.

You could order it in either a left hand hold or right hand hold. R or L would be stamped on the front.

It was molded from an epoxy resin. A friend of mine has the original molds.

A very comfortable slingshot, it was one of the first truely 'Ergo" slingshots.

My own Ergo frame is heavely influenced by this frame. It came with a little cheesecloth wrapped piece of latex binding material for attaching the tubes.

The material reminded me of the reusable glue on those inter office brown envelopes. It also had a big oval shaped pouch. Great Slingshot!!!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I can absolutely see your Flatband frame in there. That's a great looking Slingshot Gary!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I never thought it would have been a tube shooter. Very cool!

I'd gather this could be considered a watershed frame? Even though it didn't actually have any new developments, just a great mix at the right time maybe...


----------



## robsheele (Feb 3, 2018)

Doing some early history fact finding on the Boler slingshot to find out the earliest known year it could have been ordered through the mail. Has anyone seen a Boler earlier than 1967? Or maybe an old advertisement with a date on it? Thanks a lot. Trying to find out exactly when Boler MFG started to sell them.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

A friend owns the molds! That’s cool! Surely you or he know A LOT about it’s history.


----------



## robsheele (Feb 3, 2018)

This is awesome! Would your friend know approximately what year the molds were made? This would give an idea of when the Boler MFG. company first started. I'm going to do a little film about the early days of the Boler company and the Boler slingshot invention. Any other back story info. on the history of the Boler Slingshot would be most appreciated. Thanks so much for this!!

Rob.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I have the ad from the magazine I ordered the Boler from. Let me see if I can date it for you


----------



## robsheele (Feb 3, 2018)

Thank you so much for doing this. Much appreciated!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

See was filed in '64 and signed off in '66


----------



## robsheele (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks for this! I also just found an old ad for the Boler Slingshot in an archive of the Winnipeg Free Press newspaper dated July 20th 1963. Wow this means that the Boler slingshot was being sold even before the patent was filed. I wonder if anyone has seen an ad earlier than 1963, or maybe ordered one before '63? I wonder how far back they go? It's a mystery for now. Thank you so much again for input on this it's very much appreciated!

Rob.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Rob , if you found an ad from 1963, then so far that's the oldest. Earliest I got was 1966. If I come up with anything else, I'll post it.


----------



## robsheele (Feb 3, 2018)

Thank you so much for looking into things. I appreciate it very much.

Rob.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Folks,

It is interesting to hear the sling was out before filing. I guess (truly just playing around ideas) it was a complicated product in it's time. Many of the slingshots were using light bands and smaller ammo and there was not much need for an accurate ergonomic shaping (for the mainstream). Less power need no support. Probably most of the avid users already carved their own slingshots and this new product was somewhere in-between. The left-right hand setup also may complicate the thing.

Because it was a bit of an experimental design I guess the inventor(s) tried to run an early introduction round to get feedback on the possibilities. Double tool costs (left-right), attorney fees etc. Probably it was a try to collect feedback before jumping in an investment.

It is always hard to communicate ergonomic shaping. You have to try it to really tell. One way to eliminate this issue is to build up trust and showcase solutions. Those times print ads were a legit way to reach out for customers. There is a chance the investor wanted to see proof of feedback via contacts, just in case.

Anyway it is always exciting to hear about these classics.

Thank you Rob for the info!

Regards,

Mark


----------



## robsheele (Feb 3, 2018)

You are very welcome!!


----------



## robsheele (Feb 3, 2018)

Made a little youtube video about how the Boler Slingshot can be traced to the origin of the Boler Trailer by the same inventor Mr. Ray Olecko from Winnipeg Manitoba. Search: Story Of The Famous Boler Slingshot on Youtube.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks Rob, was watching it! Great video, however speed is a bit slow to my taste, but otherwise enjoyed!






Have a nice day,

Mark


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Cool video Rob!


----------



## robsheele (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks. I enjoyed making it. A lot of Boler Trailer owners across the country will be learning more about the history of the Boler Slingshot I hope.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi - Boler - the name... I found a reference which suggests that Ray like the name/sound 'Bowler' Hat. He appropriated and dropped the W.

Olecko was looking for an unusual name for the trailer, and thinking that the trailer looked a little like a bowler hat, he decided on Boler! On July 19, 1969, the Boler name was trademarked but the trademark was not registered until August 14, 1970.

Sorry - that actually does not make sense - the slingshot predates the caravan by decades and had that name... Maybe it was named after the button tops on the slingshot.


----------



## robsheele (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi and thanks!

Yes it's murky. The bowler hat story of 1968 doesn't really make a lot of sense today. The story is all over the internet. We do know now that inventor Ray Olecko formed his Boler Manufacturing Co. back in 1963 and named both his products 'Bolers' (Slingshot & Trailer) which also happens to be his company's name. I'm wondering how the name Boler came to be chosen as his company's name in the first place?? Mystery.

I'm still researching. Its fun to try to unravel the true account of the story.

Thanks again.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It might have been the material used to cast Boler slingshots. I have two original Boler's and the material reminds me of bowling ball material.


----------



## bolerdaughtrr (Feb 6, 2021)

My dad (Ray Olecko) grew up on a farm in Alberta. His first slingshot was probably made from a forked branch. Gophers were always a problem in the pastures as the cattle and horses could trip and break a leg. Dad felt justified in shooting gophers. He developed a better more ergonomic/accurate slingshot (poured epoxy) and still loved going out gopher hunting through most of my childhood. The name Boler came from he and my mom discussing the Australian Bolas. Years later with an expensive registration still existing, it was logical to use the name for the fiberglass trailer he designed. His partner's wife designed the lettering for the trailer and my mom and dad liked the lower case "b".


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Thank you for filling us in.

Welcome to the forum. Are you a slingshot shooter as well?


----------



## bolerdaughtrr (Feb 6, 2021)

Only as a kid. Not now.????


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Pick up a slingshot and join us - it is a lot of fun.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

bolerdaughtrr said:


> My dad (Ray Olecko) grew up on a farm in Alberta. His first slingshot was probably made from a forked branch. Gophers were always a problem in the pastures as the cattle and horses could trip and break a leg. Dad felt justified in shooting gophers. He developed a better more ergonomic/accurate slingshot (poured epoxy) and still loved going out gopher hunting through most of my childhood. The name Boler came from he and my mom discussing the Australian Bolas. Years later with an expensive registration still existing, it was logical to use the name for the fiberglass trailer he designed. His partner's wife designed the lettering for the trailer and my mom and dad liked the lower case "b".


I remember the 50 year anniversary gathering from 2018, a lot of our friends went to it. Tell us more 
And Welcome 
https://www.boler-camping.com/portfolio/history-of-the-boler/

Is this you in the video? 





Our friends have a Boler, we are part of the egg family also.


----------



## bolerdaughtrr (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks everyone. My parents hired an ad company with models. So mostly not me. I am a nurse who will hopefully retire next year. Would love to have one of my Dad's slingshots to fill some of that time. No bolers in the family either but took my mom to the 59th and had a great time!


----------



## bolerdaughtrr (Feb 6, 2021)

Yes it's me in the boler 50th video.


----------



## bolerdaughtrr (Feb 6, 2021)

Yes it's me in the boler 50th video.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

bolerdaughtrr said:


> Yes it's me in the boler 50th video.


I thought so 
That was a great Rally


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

One of those trailers would be great for making it to slingshot events.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

@bolerdaughterr - hopefully Flatband will chime in or you can PM him - he is the go to source for vintage slingshots - if he does not have one of your dad's slingshots in his collection, he probably knows where to find one. If I understand correctly, the Flatband Ergo was based on your dad's slingshot.


----------



## Maniac (May 28, 2021)

Better late than never; An ad from Field & Stream, 1965.
Would love to find one myself, or an aluminum Hogan copy. Looks very ergonomic, perfect for varmint hunting / pest control.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Yet another example of how fortunate the world is to have Canada!


----------

